# Almunecar



## SueRYks (Jul 22, 2017)

We are an active retired couple who like to spend January to April in Spain. Looking for a change of area and have decided on Almunecar. Can anyone recommend the best part of Almunecar to rent for that time. We like to be within walking distance of shops etc. Would not rule out an apartment, but not high rise, and must have a terrace.
Thanks. 🤓


----------



## Gardenofengland (Mar 2, 2017)

SueRYks said:


> We are an active retired couple who like to spend January to April in Spain. Looking for a change of area and have decided on Almunecar. Can anyone recommend the best part of Almunecar to rent for that time. We like to be within walking distance of shops etc. Would not rule out an apartment, but not high rise, and must have a terrace.
> Thanks. 🤓


We rent every winter in Almunecar. We love being in Taramay, Mediterranean Park area but it's a 30 min walk to town. If we wanted closer we would chose Velilla nice area plenty places open in the winter lots of nice mix of Northern European and a few English lovely sea front....but most properties are high rise. We looked at San Cristobel but a bit overcrowded for us. But there are some lower blocks in town on Europa street but a lot more people but you are near the lovely park. While we can still do the walk we prefer outside but there is a local bus if you want it.. Looking forward to our late summer stay in Sept then back again in early Jan.


----------



## SueRYks (Jul 22, 2017)

*renting*

thank you so much for your helpful reply, we will explore those areas further.


----------



## SueRYks (Jul 22, 2017)

*Visit*

We have now done some more research and have booked a week in October to look at some apartments. Hope we are not disappointed. Really looking forward to exploring the area.


----------

